# ACSI Club ID Camping Carnet



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if the ACSI Club Camping Carnet is used instead of the Camping Card International, or whether it is preferential to hold both - obviously when continental touring.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> Does anyone know if the ACSI Club Camping Carnet is used instead of the Camping Card International, or whether it is preferential to hold both - obviously when continental touring.


We have both. For identification purpose- ie instead of leaving your passport- we've found that either card will do in Spain, France, Austria, Germany, Netherlands and Belgium anyway.

However, the CCI card will get you a discount - in both high and low seasons- in many campsites, which the ACSI Club Carnet will not, as far as I know. This can be from 10-20 % so worth having.

A printable country-by-country list of the sites that offer these discounts, and the dates they apply, is available on the CCI website.

The CCI card offers a third party insurance for you and all members of your party. I haven't checked whether the ACSI Card does the same and whether the terms are the same.

G


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Grizzly,
The ACSI Club ID is a camping carnet, and does give full liability insurance for your entire party, up to I think 15 people.

It also shows your passport details, much the same as the CCI, that's why I wondered if it is necessary to carry both.
I do have the ACSI Camping card, for the discounted low season ACSI sites as well.

As the Club ID carnet is free to ACSI members, I suppose no harm in holding both. I just wondered if they are both the same item.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> 
> I do have the ACSI Camping card, for the discounted low season ACSI sites as well.
> 
> .


I've never checked to see how much overlap there is between sites that give discounts with CCI and with ACSI. There are sites that give high season discounts with CCI however, which is not something that you get with ACSI. Given that the discount on a one-night pitch is likely to be the same as the cost of the CCI card in the first place....well !

G :wink:


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

when I asked about ACSI card I was informed that it was for ACSI sites only. I therefore carry both. 

Malkay


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

It does no harm to have both - the cost is fairly minimal anyway.
From our experiences around Europe this year, we found that the CCI card was more favoured even at ACSI sites where we were getting discount.

N.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if the ACSI Club Camping Carnet is used instead of the Camping Card International, or whether it is preferential to hold both - obviously when continental touring.
> ...


I'll raise you Luxembourg Slovenia and Croatia


----------

